# Aura chef Chakras



## linecooklife (Oct 30, 2015)

With all the "ugliest knife ever" threads I've seen around here I'm surprised I haven't seen these mentioned yet. I don't know much about these knives. Other than the fact that they are all over Instagram especially popular with the #truecooks crowd. (But they seem to know very little of knives) and I don't much mind their previous lines but this new one I just don't get. 
Not only does it look silly (to me at least) but it looks like that big ball would just get in the way. It's right where you would pinch grip and just doesn't make sense to me. Keep in mind I have never held one. But the thing that really bothers me is the marketing idea that they've put some silly rubber coated tungsten ball in there that then rattles around and somehow improves cutting? I mean come on. 
Clearly they have a good marketing campaign and everyone on Instagram sings their praises in the comments. And to be fair I should just unfollow them instead of getting frustrated. But to me it seems like one of the more ridiculous gimmicks around. And an expensive gaudy handle on what might be a decent blade marketed to culinary students. (I should know I bought a shun "ken onion" knife when I was a culinary student) anyways sorry for the rant they may be great knives. Just my two cents


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't want to be the first to say it...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2015)

Must watch.... 

[video=youtube;cQcLLojBrgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQcLLojBrgk[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2015)

More....

[video=youtube;rkV5otsp8mg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkV5otsp8mg[/video]

[video=youtube;TjpvSUxWGBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjpvSUxWGBs[/video]


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 30, 2015)

For 500+ you could have a Kato. 
Just sayin...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2015)

OK I'm off to bed to have nightmares now. This is the reason why I'll never be a great success in this biz, I won't do this.....




> 'Brand Definition' was the objective for our Friday afternoon in San Francisco. Defining our approach and identifying our message was a few key items in which we spoke about. We are very pleased that we have teamed up with a high ranking Branding agency moving forward.
> 
> The agency has not only obtained a great belief in our company Aura Knifeworks, but has come to an understanding of what it will truly take in getting Aura's name into the mainstream of quality knives throughout the world.
> 
> Aura Knifeworks is proud to announce that we are systematically structuring a bold and aggressive company moving forward.









A "branding agency"....you're freaking kidding me.


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 30, 2015)

Meaning cheaper steel and handle materials mixed with sponsoring everything they can and making lots of gimmicks


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 30, 2015)

"
aurachef
FOLLOW
The handle is important to performance. Burl has a mutated spiral grain rather than straight, so vibrations have more pathways to travel. This provides tactile feedback through your hand. #hollisticapproach #chefknife #auraknifeworks An extension of you.
288 likes"


----------



## mlau (Oct 30, 2015)

ARGH!!!!!

San Francisco! Please stop the horror!
I studied there and worked there for a few years.
It's a shame to have this abomination of poor ergonomics and questionable taste associated with my city.


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 30, 2015)

mlau said:


> ARGH!!!!!
> 
> San Francisco! Please stop the horror!
> I studied there and worked there for a few years.
> It's a shame to have this abomination of poor ergonomics and questionable taste associated with my city.



As fate would have it I'm about to move there. Despite its association with these knives.
.... Although maybe they have a position opening in marketing....

Coming soon: the aura SHOCKra!! Inside the handle is lithium battery that vigorously shocks vegetables while you cut. The electromagnetic waves produced cause the cellulose in the cell walls to disaperate and the vegetables simply fall into perfect brunoise. Perfect for today's busy line cook
Warning: do not use if you have a history of heart disease or epilepsy


----------



## Flaffer (Oct 30, 2015)

Its a bit funny to me. They take what is from my understading a good steel and make a knife from it. And then only show how they make the handle for it. It really could be a great great knife (even though some of them have a strange profile) but i would never buy a knife from a guy who seems more concerned with the fabouless handle


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 30, 2015)

oh my god did anyone catch the "heirloom patina" in the first vid dave posted... the founder of Aura seems a bit of a knob.

how presumptious lol it took them a whole four years to reinvent the kitchen knife as we know it! you don't say...


----------



## shownomarci (Oct 30, 2015)

The knife itself is not that horrendous IMO...
If you look at the blade, good steel, good geometry, cuts well and with a regular wa or yo handle, could go for $200-300, maybe even a bit more, but with quirky marketing BS and this "ergonomic" handle they could sell it for much more.
Clever guys, but there are some people who cannot be fooled with this... Especially here.


----------



## Karnstein (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus Christ and all that good and holy... the whole homepage reads like someone attended a "marketing BS 101" class class before writing up all that stuff... hollow bolsters with tungsten balls that increase impact force, palm wood that helps to transfer force and burl wood for a better tactile feedback. Guys, we all have been doing it wrong the whole time... 

Guess their target group are overpaid tech guys working at Apple, Google & Co and living in SF or other gentrified parts of California...


----------



## Twistington (Oct 30, 2015)

I follow them on instagram to get my daily dose of facepalming but it has come to the point that I need to wear soft mittens to not hurt myself while scrolling through the feed.

That marketing-bs around the handle really sets the bar on how bad and ugly the design is all across the board...


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy ****. This Old Boys' Club BS is getting old, guys. Talk to Noah for a minute and you'll learn he truly believes in and loves what he does. Is it for everyone? Of course not, but if he started here, and talked about spine thickness and choil shots with us for a few months leading up to this, and paid to be a vendor, I bet we'd all be singing his praises. 

This is really getting frustrating. KKF used to be a fun place.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 30, 2015)

Lefty said:


> Holy ****. This Old Boys' Club BS is getting old, guys. Talk to Noah for a minute and you'll learn he truly believes in and loves what he does. Is it for everyone? Of course not, but if he started here, and talked about spine thickness and choil shots with us for a few months leading up to this, and paid to be a vendor, I bet we'd all be singing his praises.
> 
> This is really getting frustrating. KKF used to be a fun place.



Live and let live!


----------



## daveb (Oct 30, 2015)

WIth those handles they'll never get lost in the dishwasher:whistling:

+1 Tom


----------



## deltaplex (Oct 30, 2015)

Just because an Artist/Craftsman/Musician/Chef, etc. Is passionate and truly believes in what they do means that everyone is going to sing their praises; different strokes for different folks. Pop musicians can be as passionate about their craft (even more so!) than Prog or blues, or jazz, but fans of each are probably saying "I don't understand how someone would like that'.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Oct 30, 2015)

Lefty said:


> Holy ****. This Old Boys' Club BS is getting old, guys. Talk to Noah for a minute and you'll learn he truly believes in and loves what he does. Is it for everyone? Of course not, but if he started here, and talked about spine thickness and choil shots with us for a few months leading up to this, and paid to be a vendor, I bet we'd all be singing his praises.
> 
> This is really getting frustrating. KKF used to be a fun place.



I think we are reaching a critical mass of hipster infused kitchen knives reinvents in the last few months. Misen, the butt plug, the new "Forgecrafts" and this in less than a month. All with marketing campaigns that can overload the bovine excrements detector of a normal person. And people react accordingly - not to the (sometimes dubious) qualities of the products, but to the crap in the polished campaigns. 

With different presentation all of those products would have been accepted differently.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't understand how people can **** all over something before they even try it.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> I don't understand how people can **** all over something before they even try it.



I guess you're going to be the man? As for me, I'm good...I can even skip the passaround and be good. Too much marketing BS involved for my tastes either way.

Yeah Sam, I hear you...I'm not so much shitting on their work (though I find it highly suspect), it's really just the marketing BS approach that gets me. Notice no real mention of grind--just some hoodoo-voodoo about perfect balance which is such a small part of what makes a great knife.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 30, 2015)

Its not my cup of tea. Just like I said to the forgecraft guy, but I think its crazy to **** on someones work before you try it.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2015)

Exactly my point. I'm not into that type of marketing either, but they started off just letting guys use their knives and showing them on social media, which I fully support. I think maybe they got some "business advice" from people who know how to sell a lot of something, but don't care about people like us who appreciate real quality. However, that's not to say that these aren't quality products because based on my discussions with Noah, I'd say they very well could be. In fact, very likely are.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2015)

These guys are making knives themselves so I give them big props for that. They also get bonus points for using a carbon steel and I like the burl components of their handles. Everything else about these knives, and the marketing especially, rubs my senses wrong.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the handle contour (not the one with the bell looking thingy on it), it looks like they put a lot of work in it. I suspect it feels pretty good in the hand. 
As for the ball on the ferrule knife, I imagine that might work in pinch grip for some. But every time I look at it I think about the little bell on the handle bar of a kid's bicycle (which also worked very well for its intended purpose). I like the profile of this blade though. Good for these guys, I say. May not be for everyone, but it would seem many are quite happy with it. And I also suspect that if you find yourself not pleased with the knife, they'll be more than happy to take a return or exchange. Always a hallmark of a good maker/ business man.


----------



## mikedtran (Oct 30, 2015)

I had the chance to handle one of these at Town Cutler in SF quickly and I remember personally finding the handle not very comfortable. Next time I'm over there I'll take a more detailed look at choil/weight, but personally the style of the handle wasn't for me so I didn't pay the rest of the blade much attention.


----------



## deltaplex (Oct 30, 2015)

There's plenty of design consideration that's important to them that I'm not willing to pay for, but I at least think their thoughts into design and materials/craftsmanship all look quality.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 30, 2015)

Whoa, go easy guys. You are all better than this and you know it!
:danke::danke::danke::danke::helicop::helicop::helicop::helicop::feedkids::feedkids::feedkids::thebbq::thebbq::thebbq::film::film::angry3::word::flush::flush::shy:


----------



## daveb (Oct 30, 2015)

What Knerd said. It's great folly for one to assume the intent of another. More so to assume the worst. Pls resolve any issues off line.

Hugs.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know if people are "s**tting all over the them" so much as expressing distaste for the style of marketing employed. 

My only comment was mostly to the effect that those kind of dramatic reinventions of things tend not to do well. I'm not saying the handle is good or bad. I'm not saying the build quality is good or bad. I didnt say anything about the heat treat or start comparing US to Japanese or anything!

I don't think this is really the same as that forgecraft thread at all.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Oct 30, 2015)

Who am I going to buy a knife from? A Japanese craftsman makes a video of himself in front a forge with the soundtrack of the mechanical hammer. Aghhhh never mind, I'm just gonna get myself in trouble!


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 30, 2015)

Popcorn? I'm ready!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 30, 2015)

This thread is more a study in interpersonal dynamics than anything serious regarding knives. One guy says he does'nt care for these knives (in very polite terms btw), and a buncha people pile on singing the same tune. Then an 'Elder Staesman' of sorts (no offense Tom, you know I love you buddy) gives a dissenting opinion and the tide turns. It's fun to watch, and analyze;D


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 30, 2015)

Meh, I should have shut my mouth but I know from being a long time lurker that a lot of people really take what is said in here by respected members as gospel. I personally have looked up to Dave M both Davids china cats saltydog Marc Huw Mert etc and have been very influenced by there posts when I was just getting into higher end cutlery. Its just a shame that when someone goes to look up a makers knifes they will see threads where people kinda crap all over them before giving them a chance. Hell I give them kudos for having the balls to do something that they really feel is a great product. Its not for everyone and it isn't something I would particularly like but isn't that what makes the knife industry awesome the shear amount of different makers and styles to choose from. I hope to see more people push the envelope. Bob Kramer wouldn't be where he is if it wasn't for those same crazy ideas. 

Sam


----------



## Lizzardborn (Oct 31, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Meh, I should have shut my mouth but I know from being a long time lurker that a lot of people really take what is said in here by respected members as gospel. I personally have looked up to Dave M both Davids china cats saltydog Marc Huw Mert etc and have been very influenced by there posts when I was just getting into higher end cutlery. Its just a shame that when someone goes to look up a makers knifes they will see threads where people kinda crap all over them before giving them a chance. Hell I give them kudos for having the balls to do something that they really feel is a great product. Its not for everyone and it isn't something I would particularly like but isn't that what makes the knife industry awesome the shear amount of different makers and styles to choose from. I hope to see more people push the envelope. Bob Kramer wouldn't be where he is if it wasn't for those same crazy ideas.
> 
> Sam



Making a "reinvent" or "perfected" claim about some product is bold. It is not about the ideas - there is always place for innovation, it is about how you present such innovation. I am kinda tired from Steve Jobs wannabe-s. A knife is one of the oldest tools known to humanity, almost every shape, form and so on has been tried somewhere, sometimes. Barring some material science or manufacturing breakthroughs we won't be "reinventing" the knife anytime soon, but iterating.



> We used ancient materials and new craftsmanship to create a chefs knife that feels alive in your hands. The Aura One is a new American legend: a perfectly balanced instrument designed to express the finest art and precision of cooking itself



When you claim you are making a legendary product, you will receive scrutiny worthy of a legend. By claiming that - they put themselves intentionally against the best of the best, and opt out of "give us a chance". Because give us a chance is about people that want feedback about their innovation.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 31, 2015)

Ummm..yeah, the handle. Designed by the same doofus that gave us 'Earth Shoes' in the early 70's?
They remind me a lot of those garish Pakistani knives on the 'bay. 
I totally agree with Lizzard; the more lofty the claims, the more scrutiny they should be prepared to face.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 31, 2015)

ecchef said:


> They remind me a lot of those garish Pakistani knives on the 'bay.



Good call. 


The knives may be good performers, but the marketing/branding spiel is nauseating. Only the most vacuous could possibly be impressed.

That being said, I view my knives as tools, not gaudy trinkets. To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 31, 2015)

ungapatchka - a Yiddish word that describes the overly ornate, busy, ridiculously over-decorated, and garnished to the point of distaste.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 31, 2015)

Retracted


----------



## mlau (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm one of the newer guys. 
I like knives. I respect the chefs that bust their butts using them for 15 hours at a time.
Being a chef is one of the hardest jobs in the world--it's the one job that my mom forbid me to follow.

I resent overhyped marketing. 
I'm a dentist, and I get all sorts of dumb crap shoved in my face by dental reps/bankers who assume that I don't know.
Just yesterday, I had a "friend" of the old owner of the practice try to sell me some pyramid scheme crap.

As a resident of San Francisco, I doubly resent the marketing mentality represented...using my city as point of call.

As the son of an ergonomicist and engineer, I triply resent something poorly designed pushed out as "superior," "premium," etc.
I respect Lefty. I've never met him, but he strikes me as a great guy from his plethora of posts.
I'll assume likewise of the guy who started the Aura knives. 

However, I think that he hasn't paid his dues (like Marko or Devin or Will or a number of smaller guys showing awesome work on the kitchenknifefora).
If this guy spent three years studying the geometry of the best in the business, I'd give a crap.
Furthermore, I'm not sure why the design is built around a hammer grip?

On my end, I believe in and love what I do (dentistry).
But if I do a bad job, then my license will be suspended by the board.
If I do a great job but patients are unhappy, I will get sued.
If I do everything perfect but a staffer is pissed off, I can get sued.

In short, I expect others to criticize the hell out of my work...that's why I want everything done to the best of my ability and routinely submit myself to scrutiny by the best of my peers.
Sorry for the rant. 

I still think that this is premature for the guy to launch.
If he wants to keep at it, I encourage him to "guard his enthusiasm as he would his life" (to paraphrase James Krenov).
Hard work and passion are great. Focus groups and targeted social media without paying one's dues... not so great.


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 31, 2015)

mlau said:


> I'm one of the newer guys.
> I like knives. I respect the chefs that bust their butts using them for 15 hours at a time.
> Being a chef is one of the hardest jobs in the world--it's the one job that my mom forbid me to follow.
> 
> ...



Well said. I'm staying out of this but you've certainly presented a great argument.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 31, 2015)

mlau said:


> I'm one of the newer guys.
> I like knives. I respect the chefs that bust their butts using them for 15 hours at a time.
> Being a chef is one of the hardest jobs in the world--it's the one job that my mom forbid me to follow.
> 
> ...



Great post. You had me at "I respect Lefty". Haha. Honestly, I get where basically everyone is coming from with this whole thread, but I've seen it too many times on this forum, where someone who isn't an "it maker" puts out a product and it gets mercilessly pummelled by guys who haven't even tried it out. As I mentioned, I haven't tried an Aura, but I have spoken to Noah a few times, and believes in his product. I'm not fond of the marketing style either, and I've even made fun of certain elements of the style he is using, but I don't know that we should say his knives are junk because we don't like his approach, or how he looks (hipster was thrown around, but I think he's more Cali-cool). 

Anywho, this thread has been fun, and hopefully someone will be able to use one and give us some real feedback. That would be great.  

PS. I still hate clichés and catch phrases.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 31, 2015)

Great posts @mlau and @lefty


----------



## mlau (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks.

I was afraid that I'd get banned for my post, or at least flamed to death.


----------



## daveb (Oct 31, 2015)

Lefty said:


> PS. I still hate clichés and catch phrases.



Yeah, Like we haven't heard *that* before:cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 31, 2015)

Well this thread really came full circle. When I posted originally it was just a rant about an add campaign that rubbed me the wrong way. I was pretty delicate (I thought) in my post as to the fact that the blades may very well be great. It was just that handle that bothered me. And some of the things they were claiming about tungsten balls and tactile feedback of burl wood. 
What Iv always loved about this forum is you can come here and get unsolicited advice. A young chef does some research, starts to get into Japanese knives, comes here posts what there looking for and a budget and like magic some of the most experienced knife heads in the world give them recommendations. It's a beautiful thing that people with so much knowledge sit around and answer the same silly noob questions over and over for no financial gain. I know because 9 years ago I was one of those noobs and every time I had a question I now realize had been answered a thousand times, this community was there for me. 
I guess what I'm saying is I'm spoiled now and I better know how to spend my money on knives, and as a result I have a great kit that tackles all my prep with ease. But I remember all the crappy stupid knives I bought before I found this community and wish I hadn't. And I guess I pity the young line cook who makes a purchase by what seems trendy on social media. And parts of these add campaigns seem like lies. Now I'm no scientist but claiming that burl wood increases tactile feedback seems dishonest to me. When you consider the target market I feel like they are being mislead and end up buying a knife that may be a great cutter, but for the money we all here know they could get three knives that would serve them better.
And I want to make clear that I never intended to gang up on someone's work. It is clear that these guys take what they do seriously and it looks like it could be a nice knife, but we are an open forum and we should be critical of knives. That's what we do here. There are multiple knife purchases that I had at one point been considering and decided not to make based on the advice here. (Moritaka, and tanaka come to mind) again both makers may have knives that are amazing but I did some reading here and ended up getting something different. And I'm glad I did. And I'm glad that people here took the time to post this information. For some reason we all seen much more able to criticize faceless Japanese makers and American makers we step on egg shells. The truth is what it is, and I realize that with each post it is just an opinion. 
I guess what I'm saying is Iv never used these knives and this is just my opinion but I think the young cooks looking to buy these knives deserve to know what is out there. If it were me I'd like to have been told that the ball in the handle is no reason to buy a knife.
Just my two cents


----------



## chinacats (Oct 31, 2015)

linecooklife said:


> Well this thread really came full circle. When I posted originally it was just a rant about an add campaign that rubbed me the wrong way. I was pretty delicate (I thought) in my post as to the fact that the blades may very well be great. It was just that handle that bothered me. And some of the things they were claiming about tungsten balls and tactile feedback of burl wood.
> What Iv always loved about this forum is you can come here and get unsolicited advice. A young chef does some research, starts to get into Japanese knives, comes here posts what there looking for and a budget and like magic some of the most experienced knife heads in the world give them recommendations. It's a beautiful thing that people with so much knowledge sit around and answer the same silly noob questions over and over for no financial gain. I know because 9 years ago I was one of those noobs and every time I had a question I now realize had been answered a thousand times, this community was there for me.
> I guess what I'm saying is I'm spoiled now and I better know how to spend my money on knives, and as a result I have a great kit that tackles all my prep with ease. But I remember all the crappy stupid knives I bought before I found this community and wish I hadn't. And I guess I pity the young line cook who makes a purchase by what seems trendy on social media. And parts of these add campaigns seem like lies. Now I'm no scientist but claiming that burl wood increases tactile feedback seems dishonest to me. When you consider the target market I feel like they are being mislead and end up buying a knife that may be a great cutter, but for the money we all here know they could get three knives that would serve them better.
> And I want to make clear that I never intended to gang up on someone's work. It is clear that these guys take what they do seriously and it looks like it could be a nice knife, but we are an open forum and we should be critical of knives. That's what we do here. There are multiple knife purchases that I had at one point been considering and decided not to make based on the advice here. (Moritaka, and tanaka come to mind) again both makers may have knives that are amazing but I did some reading here and ended up getting something different. And I'm glad I did. And I'm glad that people here took the time to post this information. For some reason we all seen much more able to criticize faceless Japanese makers and American makers we step on egg shells. The truth is what it is, and I realize that with each post it is just an opinion.
> ...



Someone steered you away from Tanaka?


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 31, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Someone steered you away from Tanaka?



Well no that may have been misleading but I was going to get one of the newer ones with the grids that weren't as good and didn't want the hassle. I still think their great knives if you get one of the good ones.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah okay.

At the risk of getting flamed... I kinda like the way these knives look. Always had a thing for the funky and the weird ones: one of the knives I use every day at home was made by my neighbor, and sports a janky sheepsfoot profile with a twisted elk horn for a handle. I call it my "snack-toku" and it's awesome. The Auras are kinda neat, in weird wonky way. That the kids selling them actually, you know, make their own knives and seem to have vested interest in their performance certainly sweetens the pot.

That said, their pitch completely and utterly killed any boner I may have had to try one. That entire presentation reeked of San Fran MBA marketing doucebaggery, replete with pseudo-science, condescension, and good old fashioned bull ****. Don't get me wrong, most knife makers and vendors will talk some silly crap about their knives now and then--Koki has said on occasion that I will _"taste the sharpness,"_ so I'm used to it--but these clowns took the assinine quackery to a whole new level of stupid. I'm _still_ not sure if they were selling knives or magic ******* beans.

What a joke.


----------



## J_Style (Oct 31, 2015)

The local knife shop got some in and I got to try them out before heading to the restaurant today. The Aura One seemed solid enough, but not my cup of tea. They had two chakras...


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 31, 2015)

I guess all I'm saying is this place is about educating and learning. At least to me. And I wish I could go back in time and tell young me to come here instead of Williams and Sonoma. Because if I had I'd have saved a lot of money and time. And I'd have bought a tojiro or a fujiwara and a sharpening stone. Instead of a shun ken onion 6" chefs knife and a honing steel. 
I guess I see this as very much the same thing. That shun isn't a "crappy" knife and I'm sure the steel was fine. But for the money I spent I could have got a lot more knife and a lot less marketing bs. And that's why I'll always appreciate the knowledge and help this community has given me and I will try my best to pass it along.


----------



## Talim (Oct 31, 2015)

linecooklife said:


> Well no that may have been misleading but I was going to get one of the newer ones with the grids that weren't as good and didn't want the hassle. I still think their great knives if you get one of the good ones.




I think you mean Takeda right?


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 31, 2015)

Talim said:


> I think you mean Takeda right?



Right you are my mistake


----------



## Lefty (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I want to do a Pensacola Tiger Challenge, and get a Misono Dragon 240 gyuto, 150 petty, and whatever their parer is and see if that wouldn't be more than enough knife for me for three months, or so. 

Random, but they are virtually the exact opposite of these, in my mind. Super normal looking (minus the Dragon), but with the same thinking behind the performance. Carbon. Good profile. Takes a great edge. Made to be used. On that note, if anyone has these three knives floating around, send me an email...I can't pm.

Still think the Auras are pretty cool.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 1, 2015)

Lefty said:


> I think I want to do a Pensacola Tiger Challenge, and get a Misono Dragon 240 gyuto, 150 petty, and whatever their parer is and see if that wouldn't be more than enough knife for me for three months, or so.


JCK recently dropped their prices on 'em too, back down to where they were before the infamous Misono Price Hike of '11 (or whenever it was).

But I will say the Dragon's grind leaves a bit to be desired. The knife is more than adequate for smashing prep all day in the office, but it's stubborn with food release and can stall out in particularly dense product. Definitely more than anyone _needs_, though.


----------



## DWells (Nov 1, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> Don't get me wrong, most knife makers and vendors will talk some silly crap about their knives now and then--Koki has said on occasion that I will _"taste the sharpness,"_ so I'm used to it--



This isn't a flame, but I think you misunderstand Koki. He is referencing kireaji and translating it literally. Kireaji roughly means the sharpness a blade can attain, and literally means "taste" (aji) of the "edge" (kire). This speaks to the larger philosophical principle in knife sharpening of sharper knives making food taste better. This shouldn't belong in the same category of marketing BS that the OP is (justifiably I feel) criticizing in Aura's sales pitch. 

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/切れ味


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 1, 2015)

DWells said:


> This isn't a flame, but I think you misunderstand Koki. He is referencing kireaji and translating it literally. Kireaji roughly means the sharpness a blade can attain, and literally means "taste" (aji) of the "edge" (kire). This speaks to the larger philosophical principle in knife sharpening of sharper knives making food taste better. This shouldn't belong in the same category of marketing BS that the OP is (justifiably I feel) criticizing in Aura's sales pitch.
> 
> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/切れ味



Yeah, I didn't mean to pick on Koki directly and assumed something was being lost in translation... I just always get a chuckle out of that one in particular. XD


----------



## DWells (Nov 1, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to pick on Koki directly and assumed something was being lost in translation... I just always get a chuckle out of that one in particular. XD



Right, but at the same time, it's not so much "Lost in Translation" as you might think. 

I sometimes think it's sad that Plato never visited Japan, because I think he would have loved it. We're essentially talking about Platonic perfection. The term kireaji gets at the heart of one of the benefits of sharpening and great steel. Sharp knives really do make food taste better. 

Raw fish, cucumbers, carrots, radish, tomatoes, avacado. Cooked meat cut with with a properly sharp suji or a sharp smooth edged steak knife vs. a dull serrated steak knife. These are places where it's easy to tell by taste (and texture on the palate) the sharpness of a knife, and the food is elevated by proper tools.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 1, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> JCK recently dropped their prices on 'em too, back down to where they were before the infamous Misono Price Hike of '11 (or whenever it was).



Damn, of course it's after I bought all of mine.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Dec 11, 2015)

Lefty said:


> Great post. You had me at "I respect Lefty". Haha. Honestly, I get where basically everyone is coming from with this whole thread, but I've seen it too many times on this forum, where someone who isn't an "it maker" puts out a product and it gets mercilessly pummelled by guys who haven't even tried it out. As I mentioned, I haven't tried an Aura, but I have spoken to Noah a few times, and believes in his product. I'm not fond of the marketing style either, and I've even made fun of certain elements of the style he is using, but I don't know that we should say his knives are junk because we don't like his approach, or how he looks (hipster was thrown around, but I think he's more Cali-cool).
> 
> Anywho, this thread has been fun, and hopefully someone will be able to use one and give us some real feedback. That would be great.
> 
> PS. I still hate clichés and catch phrases.



I agree Tom. Noah's a good kid. We've talked a bit. It was hard for me to get on board with it all though because of the 'marketing at the expense of integrity' feel to things, which is about as opposite of me as it gets lol...but he's still a good kid...AND he really does want to learn about (and may have learned about by now) what makes a great knife...so I give him props there.


----------



## HomeCook (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not sure what your criteria for "good" is but it can be confused with charm and bluster. (Look at Donald Trump). Personally, I don't like to be manipulated and detest misinformation and faux expertise. These things are marketed like snake oil. Disclaimer: I haven't tried the knife. I was noob when I first came to this forum (and had lots of Shuns) and am still a noob - an obsessive amateur hobbyist and not a professional cook. But the first video Dave posted on pg1 had even me me cringing and lmao.

Now, never mind the amusing hair and lisp, here are some excerpts of his own sales pitch:

"Our California wood...it's more than just wood, it's a phenomenon really"

"At Aura knifeworks our knives are made to be used five hours at a time. It majors in efficiency in such a way as no knife has done before."

He then goes on to explain their knives don't have a flat spot, an "everyday chefs knife" apparently has "a flat spot and a circle fragment" causing your arm to move about in a circular erratic lateral fashion, but a
"progressive three stage rocker emulating acceleration resulting in inertia we call a rebound" (god help those who prefer to push cut.)

"We grind our knife in such a way it not only chops but it slices." 
"It combines the double bevel of a European knife with the single bevel of a Japanese one" 
(Apparently 70/30 is this innovation. Or maybe they should call it the Aura Tardis? Check out the diagram with the pics of a knight on horseback and a jet)

"This is a completely natural knife. Everything about it is natural - the carbon steel is natural."

Humorous, but then I thought I was having aural hallucinations. There was a whispering in the background. At first I thought it was someone in the background chatting that the sound editing forgot to remove. I turned the volume up. Either I have a hearing problem or there's a regular "buy this" whispered periodically throughout? Subliminal marketing?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 11, 2015)

HomeCook said:


> Humorous, but then I thought I was having aural hallucinations. There was a whispering in the background. At first I thought it was someone in the background chatting that the sound editing forgot to remove. I turned the volume up. Either I have a hearing problem or there's a regular "buy this" whispered periodically throughout? Subliminal marketing?



Ugh no I hear it too. Alternates between buy this and buy one ... It's really infrequent though. Good ear, can even pick it up on the speaker built into my iphone


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 11, 2015)

HomeCook said:


> Humorous, but then I thought I was having aural hallucinations. There was a whispering in the background. At first I thought it was someone in the background chatting that the sound editing forgot to remove. I turned the volume up. Either I have a hearing problem or there's a regular "buy this" whispered periodically throughout? Subliminal marketing?





spoiledbroth said:


> Ugh no I hear it too. Alternates between buy this and buy one ... It's really infrequent though. Good ear, can even pick it up on the speaker built into my iphone



[video=youtube_share;F_4pXusde8s]http://youtu.be/F_4pXusde8s[/video]


----------



## aurachef (Mar 18, 2016)

We had a Knife Kickstarter in 2012, and we had to use a non licensed song. And we used a beat my friend made called " Master Splinter". The whispering is Splinter from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
I was 19 at the time, not going to apologize for being imature. Sorry if I offended any of you knifemakers on here. Truth is I'm just a Chef and I thought nobody was trying to evolve the knife. I felt, and still feel like many knife makers are using tradition as an excuse not to innovate. I see a lot of pride in what every knife maker does.


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 18, 2016)

aurachef said:


> We had a Knife Kickstarter in 2012, and we had to use a non licensed song. And we used a beat my friend made called " Master Splinter". The whispering is Splinter from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
> I was 19 at the time, not going to apologize for being imature. Sorry if I offended any of you knifemakers on here. Truth is I'm just a Chef and I thought nobody was trying to evolve the knife. I felt, and still feel like many knife makers are using tradition as an excuse not to innovate. I see a lot of pride in what every knife maker does..



Im a chef, I have worked in some nice places. I also started a company with a "brand" & "Culture" and we hashtag **** like no ones business. So I understand what your doing strategically, and have your same mindset for innovation. Tradition and honor binds me to my craft, true cooking is not about being clever, its about representing the best ingredients in the best way possible. There is a reason great smiths do things the way they do, because someone better than them showed them how. I would like to see innovation in more accurate heat treatment or geometry, or something crazy like induction plate power hammers so you don't lose your heat during forging (patent pending). I think your on track to making something that can be strong in the market, but respect what your craft is representing....thousands of years of tradition. Although you will gain customers with things like "vibration absorbing wood" you might push away people like us that can really strengthen your brand. Start Small, Grow Slow, be better everyday...just my advice.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 18, 2016)

aurachef, I deleted you contact information. As someone involved with commercial enterprise, you are considered a Vendor and as such, have to abide by particular rules. You have violated those rules.
Your bizarre apology for using unlicensed material in your marketing is wasted here. Save that for the artist(s) that you stole from. 
Furthermore, at 19 years old (in 2012) I hardly think that you had the experience and training to warrant the title of "Chef". Four years later I'm still not convinced.
Your post here seems to be a far cry from any sort of 'apology'; rather it appears to be a veiled attempt to collect market research.
You've made a bad first impression (not counting the original subject of this thread).

I suggest you introduce yourself properly in the New Members section.


----------

